# free to a good home



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm just posting this on here because I am part of a FB page where people advertise pets for sale

(I am quite literally only on there to annoy people by asking them a million questions about spaying and things  )

and this poor little gorgeous 1 year old cat is "free to a good home"

she has been advertised numerous times and comes with a scratching post, bowls etc etc

I have sent the owner a very long message asking about vaccinations, spaying, reason for rehoming and whether the poor thing has a name because she hasn't mentioned a name yet. . . 

she said people keep messing her around saying they want her and then not turning up.

so I was just wondering if anyone on here would be interested because from the way I see it going she will end up in a rescue anyway

I would have her but my cat does not get on with other cats 

just waiting on a reply


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

She's called Lucy

"she hasn't had any vacinations or been spayed, she is good with children and other pets, she has a good temperament, she is very chilled out and likes to relax all the time"

so I think this one would be a rescue in itself!!!! 

I really wish I could have her. . .now that I have a full time job I could afford to get her in at the vets and get everything done that she needs


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues in your area, see if any can take her. As she hasn't been spade its likely she will be pregnant too poor baby

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in West Yorkshire


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

Bless her - She sounds lovely! Do you know why she is giving her away "free to a good home?" is there any particular reason? ...what location is she in?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> try these rescues in your area, see if any can take her. As she hasn't been spade its likely she will be pregnant too poor baby
> 
> Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in West Yorkshire


I'll pass that on to her

I don't think the owner wants to put her in rescue but for whatever reason she is becoming desperate to rehome her now so she might end up in one anyway

I think she looks absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gemcml said:


> Bless her - She sounds lovely! Do you know why she is giving her away "free to a good home?" is there any particular reason? ...what location is she in?


she's in Rotherham (near Sheffield)

She hasn't said why she's rehoming her so I don't think it's a good reason (as I did ask)

"a good reason" as in the children have probably gotten bored of her or something like that because that seems to be the general rule of this stupid FB page


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

apparently she may have found a home for the lovely little lady

so we'll see if this one falls through too

it's funny how someone asked for the cat as soon as I asked her to post a little more information about her! She wasn't selling her very well. . .literally a picture and what she came with like as if she was an object with no personality!!!


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor thing  I would of been really interested after seeing she is good with children and other pets but am in London so too far away 

Hope she does find the home she deserves *very* soon!!
Beautiful girl!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gemcml said:


> Poor thing  I would of been really interested after seeing she is good with children and other pets but am in London so too far away
> 
> Hope she does find the home she deserves *very* soon!!
> Beautiful girl!


awwww that's a shame 

she's got such a pretty little face hasn't she?

I'm unsure as to whether the cat has been snapped up

because she posted to say it had been

and then she posted saying "ONLY INBOX ME IF YOU HAVE A CAT CARRIER TO PUT THE CAT IN PLEASE" so I think she may have refused the person because they didn't have a carrier??? whaaaat? that doesn't make sense. . . she could just ask them to get one!


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> awwww that's a shame
> 
> she's got such a pretty little face hasn't she?
> 
> ...


Oh god!!! Obviously she doesn't own one as shes never taken her to the vets! EVER! But if she were going to a decent home then the potential owners shouldn't mind buying a cat carrier!? Or even one of those horrible cardboard boxes that you can buy in pet shops if they don't live far or have a car it should be ok just for collecting. But they have to buy one sooner or later anyway so it shouldn't be a problem!

She is so beautiful. I'd really love her if i wasn't so far away  I'm looking for an older cat anyway as company for my 6 month old cheeky girly. And she sounds perfect considering she is good with kids too! Perfect. Only thing i do wonder is whether she is litter trained? ...Not that there has to be a reason for her to be so desperate to re-home her - there probably isn't!!... but IF there is then unless she gives every bit of information, even if it may be considered a 'fault' then its just risking her ending up in the same hands, with someone who's going to re-home again or where she might end up in a rescue anyway!


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> She's called Lucy
> 
> "she hasn't had any vacinations or been spayed, she is good with children and other pets, she has a good temperament, she is very chilled out and likes to relax all the time"
> 
> ...


i know kittenswithmittens may have her but she lives in edinbugher if theres a way to get her there why not pm her.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gemcml said:


> Oh god!!! Obviously she doesn't own one as shes never taken her to the vets! EVER! But if she were going to a decent home then the potential owners shouldn't mind buying a cat carrier!? Or even one of those horrible cardboard boxes that you can buy in pet shops if they don't live far or have a car it should be ok just for collecting. But they have to buy one sooner or later anyway so it shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> She is so beautiful. I'd really love her if i wasn't so far away  I'm looking for an older cat anyway as company for my 6 month old cheeky girly. And she sounds perfect considering she is good with kids too! Perfect. Only thing i do wonder is whether she is litter trained? ...Not that there has to be a reason for her to be so desperate to re-home her - there probably isn't!!... but IF there is then unless she gives every bit of information, even if it may be considered a 'fault' then *its just risking her ending up in the same hands, with someone who's going to re-home again or where she might end up in a rescue anyway! *


that's actually the reason why I posted it on here because I had thought that since she's giving her away to anyone she could end up living with someone exactly the same! whereas all the people on here tend to actually have a clue about looking after animals and she would have been fine 

I will suggest just putting her in a rescue anyway I think. . .just because if she goes in a rescue. . .yeah she might end up there for a while but she'll get the vaccs she needs. . .and the houses will be checked before they let anyone have her instead of just giving her to anyone


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

wyntersmum said:


> i know kittenswithmittens may have her but she lives in edinbugher if theres a way to get her there why not pm her.


that's quite far and might be a bit too stressful for the furbaby to go 

I'm trying to get my OH to talk to his parents about having her hahaha


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> that's actually the reason why I posted it on here because I had thought that since she's giving her away to anyone she could end up living with someone exactly the same! whereas all the people on here tend to actually have a clue about looking after animals and she would have been fine
> 
> I will suggest just putting her in a rescue anyway I think. . .just because if she goes in a rescue. . .yeah she might end up there for a while but she'll get the vaccs she needs. . .and the houses will be checked before they let anyone have her instead of just giving her to anyone


It would be a big shame but probably for the best - even the title alone "free to a good home" holds too many risks! She is a beauty and I'm sure someone will find her and give her the home she deserves if it does come to that ... gutted I'm so far away!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

gemcml said:


> It would be a big shame but probably for the best - even the title alone "free to a good home" holds too many risks! She is a beauty and I'm sure someone will find her and give her the home she deserves if it does come to that ... gutted I'm so far away!


I think the term free to a good home is thrown about too much. . .I used it because that's what she put on her fb post but like it's not like she is actually finding out whether it's a "good home" or not. . .it's just a term nowadays


----------

